# ¡Dudu678 sobrepasa los 2000!



## lazarus1907

Nuestro Dudu se ha merendado otros mil mensajes, todos ellos impecables. Se ve que con eso de que le ayudan los Ori... ¡Menudo tramposo!

¡Enhorabuena, campeón!


----------



## Maruja14

Bueno, Dudu, pues felicidades. Aunque hayamos coincidido poco, como si te conociera de toda la vida...


----------



## Dudu678

¡Vaya! Os habéis dado cuenta incluso antes que yo. Pues muchas gracias por las felicitaciones.

Tengo que admitir, Lazarus, que no todas mis aportaciones han sido tan impecables, he metido mucho la pata pero siempre aprendiendo. 

Muchas gracias también a usted, Maruja14. La trato de usted, como si la conociera de toda la vida... 

Hallowed are the Ori.

Por cierto, ¿esta vez quién paga?


----------



## krolaina

Fíjate lo enfadada que estoy con Lazarus!      !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(que noooooooo... ya me adelantaré yo en tu próximo postiversary... ).

Dudu, ¿qué decirte? Empiezo por darte las gracias por estar al pie del cañón, con banderita blanca incluida, siempre dispuesto a ayudar. Hasta una spanish native aprende contigo en el foro de gramática! ¡¡pero qué chico más listo!!.

2000 abrazotes llenos de cariño. Te los daré todos juntos, así. (He sufrido una mutación en mi cuerpo).

Y vuelvo a transformarme en éste para darte otros tantos besotes!!

*feliz postiversary*​


----------



## Antpax

¡Muchas Felicidades campeón! Juraría que fue ayer cuando te felicitamos por los mil, a este ritmo vas a romper todos los records.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Rayines

¡Qué problema!, ya no me queda hacerte un chiste sobre la duda, porque lo gasté en el anterior festejo, así que vamos a lo clásico, *¡¡Felicitaciones por el segundo millar!! *y ¡adelante!....


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dudu, 

¡¡¡muchas felicitaciones desde Barcelona!!! Con lo de "a voz de pronto" me robaste el corazón (je je). A ver si se materializan esos churros cuando yo me materialice en Madrid. ¿Qué te parece? Y no puede faltar LAMARTUS, ¡también de nuestro club!

MOLTS PETONETS!

La Traductora del Poble Sec


----------



## Cecilio

Enhorabuena, Dudu!!

2000 aportaciones llenas de sabiduría y amabilidad.

Nos vemos por los foros!


----------



## Dudu678

¡Muchas gracias a todos!

Ahora algún comentario:

Jajaja, *Krolaina*, ¡¡nuestra besuga!!  Supongo que te acompañará para siempre igual que a mí la banderita blanca. Gracias, seguiré agitando la banderita por ti .

*Antpax*, sí, yo también estoy sorprendido, pero ahora viene época fea así que... ya llegará la calma.

*Rayines*, está bien que no sigas con la broma . ¿Sabes? Todavía me queda la duda de si además de contener tu nombre, tu nick es un diminutivo de rayos... Que por cierto te veo por encima de los 6000, ahora voy para allá .

A la *traductora* no sé qué decirle. Así, *a voz de pronto*, se me ocurre que sí, que hay que comer churros. Yo encantadísimo de la vida. ¡Gracias! 

Y, *Cecilio*, gracias a ti también por las felicitaciones y por tus contribuciones.

¡Qué majos son estos foreros! Si es que se le cae la baba a uno...

Hasta pronto.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Llego tarde  

*D**ado que Dudu sea
**U**na de las personas
**D**eterminadas a 
**U**tilizar el 100% de la mente

...con tal inteligencia, Dudu necesita una sola célula cerebral para hacer que todos parezcamos tontos.  
*


----------



## Dudu678

Gracias, pero no digas eso, que ahora las mujeres van a decir que es obvio, que los hombres somos mononeurona 

Ah y... nunca es tarde


----------



## ROSANGELUS

*¡FELICIDADES! *
a mi extraterrestre favorito...
Que rapidito pasó este tiempo desde tus mil, eres increible...

Un Abrazo, y nos seguiremos encontrando.
Rosangelus


----------



## heidita

¡Vaya sosería de celebración! ¡Ni una cervecita! ¡Anda que invitas, mal amigo!  

Bueno, si no pienso yo en todo.....allá va la cervecita y algo para comer..y algo para el corazón  ...en fin, si no me tuvieras a mí!!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## elroy

Felicidades, y muchas gracias por enriquecer el foro español-alemán con tus aportaciones valiosas.


----------



## jester.

Enhorabuena, Dudu. Un regalito para ti.


----------



## Dudu678

Gracias a vosotros .

Hallowed are we, hallowed are the Ori.


----------



## ampurdan

Te lo puedo decir del derecho o te lo puedo decir del revés, 
pero te deseo: ¡Muchas felicidades por tus 2026 mensajés!

(la próxima vez me lo curro más)


----------



## Dudu678

Nada, no te preocupes. Si te has fijado yo soy mucho peor. A poco que hagas ya destaca. Me ha gustado lo de los mensajés .

Gracias


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Un placer leerle don Dudu. Nos vemos por los madriles... aunque no nos reconozcamos.


----------



## Dudu678

Interesante observación. Quizá nos veamos todos los días y no nos hemos enterado.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

heidita said:


> ...en fin, si no me tuvieras a mí!!


Pues, tendría que esperar a por otra bochinchera que le encanta la rochela, o sea, moi.    Afortunadamente contamos contigo, Heidita!  Si no, imagínate qué sosa la fiesta, sin diversión por toda una semana!

Por cierto, Dudu, siento mucho la demora...   Aquí te traigo algo para compensarte --> Click!

¡Felices 2000!​


----------



## krolaina

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Aquí te traigo algo para compensarte --> Click!



¡Pero qué morro, vaya enchufe! ¿Tú crees que lo merece...?


----------



## Dudu678

Yo me merezco todo y más . Menos pinchar, a ver si nos vamos a pelear tú y yo, doña Delfina.

¡Uoooo! ¡Pack ejecutivo! Agradezco al dulce venezonalo la compensación. Pero no me hacen falta cosas caras .


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Dudu678 said:


> ¡Uoooo! ¡Pack ejecutivo! Agradezco al dulce venezonalo la compensación. Pero no me hacen falta cosas caras .


Dudu, ¿cómo así que te refieres a mí en masculino?  ¿En serio no aparento lo que soy?  Vaya, ¡habrá que preguntarle a mi esposo!  

Aquí os dejo una foto que me ha tomado él mismo esta semana, para que no os confundáis: la venezolanita.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Dudu, ¿cómo así que te refieres a mí en masculino?  ¿En serio no aparento lo que soy?  Vaya, ¡habrá que preguntarle a mi esposo!
> 
> Aquí os dejo una foto que me ha tomado él mismo esta semana, para que no os confundáis: la venezolanita.


¿Y dices que estás casada? Yo no soy celoso...


----------



## Dudu678

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Dudu, ¿cómo así que te refieres a mí en masculino?  ¿En serio no aparento lo que soy?  Vaya, ¡habrá que preguntarle a mi esposo!


Jaja, no me has entendido. Sé quién eres. Vayamos con la gramática:

_Venezolano _califica a _dulce_, sustantivo de género masculino. Pero con _dulce_ me refería a ti .


----------



## Dudu678

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> ¿Y dices que estás casada? Yo no soy celoso...


¡Eh, tú! ¡No uses mi hilo para ligar!

Cuando tomemos esa caña te vas a enterar.


----------



## Ivy29

Dudu678 said:


> ¡Vaya! Os habéis dado cuenta incluso antes que yo. Pues muchas gracias por las felicitaciones.
> 
> Tengo que admitir, Lazarus, que no todas mis aportaciones han sido tan impecables, he metido mucho la pata pero siempre aprendiendo.
> 
> Muchas gracias también a usted, Maruja14. La trato de usted, como si la conociera de toda la vida...
> 
> Hallowed are the Ori.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿esta vez quién paga?


 
Dudu :*Muchas felictaciones por esta enorme contribución al foro*.

Muchas felicidades.

Ivy29


----------



## BETOREYES

¡Felicitaciones!
Esta vez si me pasé de escueto.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Eduardito...*

*¿Cómo puede ser que nadie se haya dado cuenta? ¡Pero si ya llevas más de 2.000 mensajes! *

*Muchísimas felicidades, ¡sigue así, compañero!*

*Ya me han dicho que en julio no vas a estar en Madrizzzzzzzzzzzzzz, ¡qué pena! ¡Y yo que vengo a conoceros a todos!*

*Besísimos desde el Poble Sec *

*TPS *


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones Dudu, ¿por dónde andabas?!! *


----------



## Dudu678

¡Jojo! ¡Qué honor! A ver, a ver por dónde empiezo.

En primer lugar, mi traductora, ¡mil gracias! Bueno, haciendo la gracia (gracia, gracias, ¿lo pillas? *punch* vale, ya) serían dos mil. (Y dale, y sigue con su humor nulo...)

No, de verdad, gracias. Ya me comunicó un pajarito o pececito que vienes justo cuando no estoy. Eso era para hacerte sentir mal, porque en realidad en el mes de julio pasaré pocos días por aquí. Una pena... ¡pero a la próxima sin falta! No te preocupes por haber repetido, me honras abriendo todo un hilo sólo para mí.  Cabecita loca...

Inés... ¿gracias otra vez? Nah, paso, que se me gastan. Ando ocupado, la verdad, y me paso mínimamente por el foro. Pero eso sí, seré libre en algún momento y podré volver... aunque para entonces no sé si Internet y yo tendremos forma de unirnos en comunión. Da igual, lo importante es que sigo siendo tan simpático como siempre y odio el leísmo, ¿no?

Madre mía, ¡todo mujeres! Me voy, me voy, que me sube la tensión.


----------



## aceituna

Bueno, pues como yo también andaba despistada y no te felicité en el otro hilo, te felicito en éste....

*¡¡MUUUUUUUUUUUCHAS FELICIDADES POR ESOS 2000!!*

Un besote,
Inés


----------



## Crescent

Hola, Dudu!
Temo que yo sea otra mujer...  que ha venido aquí para felicitarte (aunque es muy muy tarde, lo sé! Y lo siento muchísimo!  ) Pero ya sabes que a las mujeres les gusta llegar tarde a todo.. O al menos, si no les gusta, esto es lo que resulta (conmigo al menos!! ) 

Bueno, aunque todas las palabras bonitas se dijeron, me gustaría simplemente felicitarte con haber llenado cada uno de tus posts con amistad, amabilidad...simpaticacidad..  y muchas otras cosas buenísimas! No sé si te confundo..  Lo que quiero decir es que cada vez que leo uno de tus posts me alegro, no sólo porque es muy informativo y demuestra toda la listídad (jeje  a ver si existe esta palabrita..) que esconde en tu cerebro, sino porque siempre son llenos de .. calidad (o era calidez..? ) y simpaticacidad!! 

Felicitaciones, amigo, y que te quedes con nosotros que cumplas muchííísimos más!!


----------



## Dudu678

No te preocupes, *ampurdan*. Leí tu felicitación y está bien, te agradezco una vez, que no quiero darte tanto protagonismo .

Y a *Crescent* darle las gracias por considerarme lleno de_ listicidad_. Por cierto, tanto calidad como calidez me gustan (quality and warmth), ¡así que muchas gracias por ambas!


----------



## Ivy29

Dudu678 said:


> No te preocupes, *ampurdan*. Leí tu felicitación y está bien, te agradezco una vez, que no quiero darte tanto protagonismo .
> 
> Y a *Crescent* darle las gracias por considerarme lleno de_ listicidad_. Por cierto, tanto calidad como calidez me gustan (quality and warmth), ¡así que muchas gracias por ambas!


 

Muchas felicitaciones por tus ayudas en el foro y las muchas que tienes hoy.

Ivy29


----------

